# My Mac is Broken :(



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Hi
My sister recently gave me her old Mac. She's had it for around 3 - 4 years or something
I have been using it ever since she gave it to me, which was like a week ago.
A few days ago I was using it as usual, then all of a sudden it just turned off by its own. 
I got worried so I turned it back on. When I turned it back on, my Desktop & clock settings were resetted. 
I turned it off and on again but when I turned it on the next time it wouldn't load up. I would just get a grey screen with a loading button going around and around forever, this is also commonly known as "The Grey Screen Of Death".
I tried everything to fix this. I called up Apple, and the person tried to help me by holding "P, R, Command, and Options" and press start, but that didn't do anything. I tried inserting the Mac OS installation disc and pressed C from Startup but it wouldn't do anything, it would just load the grey screen forever.

At the time my Mac crashed, I was on Google Chrome watching Youtube videos via my Facebook page.
I recall I had no other windows open. 

My sister thinks that either a program that was not capable with macs caused the problem, maybe overheating or could the problem be something more mysterious?

I love Macs, and for the short time i've had mine, I think that they are much nicer computers than Windows. I would love to keep on using Macs after I get this one fixed...but does anyone have any idea why or how this happened in the first place?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What is the model you have?

Do you have the original OS X DVD?


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have only caused the gray screen once....on a brand new DEC 2011 15"MBP and it was my fault.

I was messing around "tweaking" things......and somehow mapped the boot disc to be something other than the main HD where the OS lives.

It came with Lion but no restore disc in the box. I went to another computer and searched for a solution.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/18259604#18259604


----------

